# American Golf



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

Right... so after a nightmare with the Direct Golf store in Romford I have made a decision to never use their services again. The only thing I regularly purchase there is balls and I am happy to pay more to get them from another supplier. 

Now that said I recently logged onto American golf to view the price of the 2011 B-330 Tour ball. It's 34.99 on there. Not expecting much I used their price match thing and they immediately approved the same price that I get at Direct Golf. No P&P so they now get my custom and DG can go to hell!

Incidentally... for the Titleist ball users you may want to have a look at Costco. 3 dozen Tour Distance (old models I know) going for about 20 quid. I also get my gloves in there. Callaway leather, 3 gloves, 17 quid. Can't beat it.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Oct 27, 2011)

Jonny, As you're in my neck of the woods, I wondered if you'd had any experiences with the American Golf in Braintree? Never bought any clubs in there, only balls and accessories, so I'm not sure how clued up the staff are there. My Mrs has agreed to let me convert a bunch of our Tesco clubcard vouchers into AG vouchers so I may have to use them in the near future. Free shinies!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2011)

must admit I've not had any issues with AG, just the opposite in fact, very helpful, pretty knowledgable (the pga guys) and go out their way if any issues.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 27, 2011)

Monty, I have used AG in Braintree, in fact I bought my current irons in there.

A couple of guys are pretty good and seem quite clued up, the best I think is a young guy who is quite tall (sorry for the vague description). I would recommend them, however as with everywhere they may try and push the sale of the makes they get higher commission on. Although saying that when I went to try out hybrids they recommended a few and didn't push the sale at all.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2011)

AG seems to be on the up.
Got my G20 from them and they price-matched to some obscure on-line shop I'd never heard of - but got Â£14 off the club so I'm not complaining...


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

Braintree no. That's a little further out than me. But the one at Chigwell I used a fair bit at one point. They have since lost their best member of staff however and now it's the usual mix of young kids pushing the crappy stuff out of the door.

Funny story about the DG at Romford though. A mate of mine went in for some new trousers only to be told they definately didn't have his size... he looked on the racks and found 5 pairs that were exactly what he asked for. Idiots. Every one of them.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 27, 2011)

Monty_Brown said:



			. My Mrs has agreed to let me convert a bunch of our Tesco clubcard vouchers into AG vouchers so I may have to use them in the near future. Free shinies! 

Click to expand...

Mine too. Got Â£30 in C/C vouchers(Â£60 in AG) coming my way soon so gonna get some new shoes I think.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 27, 2011)

100 x white wooden tees 2 3/4 inches about Â£6+ in AG.

More or less the same thing on Ebay (without the yellow band) 1000 for Â£10.

about 6p a tee versus a 1p a tee.

It pays to shop around.


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2011)

I go to Direct Golf in Farnborough, and always get excellent service from the Manager there. Bought my Mizzuno irons and Titleist driver there, and negotiated the best deal. Went to American Golf in Guildford and it was dire, no service, limited stock, and will not be back. Just shows it is always worth checking out stores yourself, and different branches offer different service.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 28, 2011)

All of these places are so dependent on the branch you use. Direct Golf in Cambridge is superb, DG in Peterborough is not so good. AG in Kettering is good but others are not. 

I suppose that it is only the same as good pros and bad pros at clubs.


----------

